# huffy montain bike junk



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a huffy montain bike a huffy howler. As I ride it will click like that other guys bike all the time at differnt point and the pedal shaft has *play in it* meaning I can wiggle it up and down.Im missing 6th gear as that fell off and 5th is striped so the chain slips and that hurts.the back gear shifter don't work.As I shifted to 1st gear and it jammed into the spoke breaking a spoke and damaging the cable so its stuck in 4th the front don't stay in 3rd unless I hold the shfiter a little ways past 3rd other wise it jumps to 2nd.Any idea how much a repair shop might charge or is this something I can do or should I get a new bike. its not that old a few at the most 6th gear came off 2 months after I got it.I mean the 6th gear cog* FELL OFF *its not there it broke in half.so Is this fixible all the problems I said or I should I get a new bike.


----------



## trekguy (Nov 17, 2002)

Throw it away before someone gets hurt.

Don't buy junk, it just encourages them (the mfgs that make junk, that is.)


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I had it for a few years. Got it a shopping center for under $100. When i took it to the repair shop to have the brakes fixed as the back cable jammed not releasing and the front the brake handle broke off he said next time consider buying a bike from us as huffys not a good brand.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Bikes like that are "disposable", might be worth it to fix a cable, flat tire or make adjustments but once you start getting into a lot of parts it's not worth it. I used to work in a bike shop and would be completwly dumfounded by people that would spend $50 to fix up some old broken down heap instead of just buying a new piece of junk.  

It's been a while since I've been around bikes but the freewheel on the back is probably about $20, they don't fix stuff like that just replace. spoke isn't much but they are going to charge probably at least $10-15 for labor, you probably get a band new rim for $30. plus whatever labor and parts charges for the other things. Just go buy another one for $100 or better yet get nice bike. Nothing wrong with Huffy's as long as you're not beating on them and just riding around town but a teenager could destroy it in 5.2 seconds.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

lexmarks567 said:


> I have a huffy montain bike a huffy howler.


Dang IS HUFFY still around ?? I had a Huffy Stringray when I was a kid. Bananna seat and ape hanger handle bars. To cool for school.  with my bad "RedBall Jets" tennies..


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

There can't be that many fullies worth a hundred bucks!

Sounds like you need a new cassette, a fix that most people can't do on their own. buy a new back wheel that comes with the gears or save up for a new bike.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

kronus said:


> Sounds like you need a new cassette, a fix that most people can't do on their own.


Without a freewheel tool it's impossible. The freewheel is just threaded on the hub like a big nut. Basically every time you pedal it's like tightening it, if some fat dude is riding it and it's a cheap old bike which usually have little to no grease on the threads forget it even if you have the tool.  If you look between the axle and the freewheel you'll see the freewheel is slotted around it's inside circumference, that's where the tool goes.


----------



## austinwolfclaw (Jun 7, 2007)

I've had my howler bike for 3 years. do bikes have ball bearings? If so, i might need to a new set for my bike so my gears can work again. I'm stuck on 4th gear, if i go to 5 or 6, the bike starts slipping...


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

austinwolfclaw said:


> I've had my howler bike for 3 years. do bikes have ball bearings? If so, i might need to a new set for my bike so my gears can work again. I'm stuck on 4th gear, if i go to 5 or 6, the bike starts slipping...


Like it was said earlier throw the thing in the garbage. Not worth spending any money on repairs.

You must have been diggin to find this thread.


----------



## austinwolfclaw (Jun 7, 2007)

wacor said:


> Like it was said earlier throw the thing in the garbage. Not worth spending any money on repairs.
> 
> You must have been diggin to find this thread.


the bike was made in ching-chong china. ALL bikes are made in Ching-Chong china.

So if i ditch the bike, i'll wind up getting another fückin' bike.

So i'm gonna hang on to this thing for as long as i can....

At least it aint a quazar raptor bike...the spokes broke off that one lol


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Wrong. Although your income might not permit it, there are many well made bikes that will last for years that are made in China.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

austinwolfclaw said:


> the bike was made in ching-chong china. ALL bikes are made in Ching-Chong china.
> *
> So if i ditch the bike, i'll wind up getting another xxxx bike.*
> 
> ...


You will not last long with that type of comment. You might want to edit it.

not everything is equal as Linksy said.

but junk is junk. and some of us know it when we see it.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

kidcnote said:


> Dang IS HUFFY still around ?? I had a Huffy Stringray when I was a kid. Bananna seat and ape hanger handle bars. To cool for school.  with my bad "RedBall Jets" tennies..


Schwinn made the Stingray not Huffy!


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Rockn said:


> Schwinn made the Stingray not Huffy!


Stingray was a style. Schwinn might have coined it but they all made it. the long banana seat and the motor cycle type handle bars.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

My first bike was a Huffy Cheater Slick. It was a solid bike that I had for about 5 years. Everything is made somewhere else (cheaper) these days but Huffy bikes were at one time well made.

It was a stingray styled bike.


----------



## SLC Stingray (Jun 30, 2007)

Stingray...was a style, sure...that was copied by all others.. Schwinn was the KING, all others wewha tre just cheap Knock offs....."Muscle bike" is the style....


----------



## SLC Stingray (Jun 30, 2007)

Stingray...was a style, sure...that was copied by all others.. Schwinn was the KING, all others were just cheap Knock offs....."Muscle bike" is the style....


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

UPDATE well its getting worse. the front derailer have a gash in it that the chain did. its getting worse but can't afford a decent one. just Kmarts crappy bikes


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Have you ever gone to garage sales?? I tried to unload a pair of bikes that cost well over $100. Both were in great shape and 10 speed bikes. not mountain bikes but still in great shape. nobody even made an offer. for even $10

go to a garage sale and pull out a couple fins and get over it


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

UPDATE that bike got so bad that I kept the rims for the tires and tossed it. the back rim the spokes broke more and more that when you go to rid it the back wheel bends so much the bike shakes or won't move. I kept the rims as one tire is new + the innertubes are good so keep them for parts. so now im in the market for a new bike. any suggestions on brands.


----------

